# Creatine To Load Or Not To Load?



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 10, 2006)

Does Anyone Have Any Opinions On Tradtional Creatine (loading 5 Days Maint Thereafter) Or New Products That Claim To Need No Loading Time. I Personally Don't Believe Creatine Can Be Effective W/o Loading.


----------



## gogo (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=8976


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2006)

creatine monohydrate is so yesterday...


----------



## velikimajmun (Jan 10, 2006)

Not to Load.


----------

